# Thunder 380?



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

I finally got to shoot some today with my new Thunder 380 and CTC grips. My sights and laser are both out of whack. At 30 and 40' I had to aim high to even hit the target. I wasn't even close to the bullseye. Anyone else experience this with theirs? I need to figure out how to adjust the sights and laser. Gun shoots great, feels great and performed great, but the sights being off just messed up my day.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Usually blowbacks with a fixed barrel are pretty accurate guns. Did you try to shoot it from lets say, five yards? Start in close and slowly adjust your sights and laser as you work your way back. Have them in the "X" zone from the distances that you think you will have to defend yourself from...most people choose about 7 yards as an average. I have had two Thunder .380's in the past, and both of them were no issues at all in the accuracy department.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet that you're not only a *new guy*, but also a new shooter. Right?

If that's true, then the problem probably is not the sights.
It's more likely that the problem is your technique.
If you're shooting low, or, more likely, low-and-left, then you are either jerking the trigger, or both jerking and "milking" the gun's grip.

You need to work the trigger with a slow, steady press-not a "pull"-keeping the gun and its sights on the target through the entire thing, until the shot goes off as a "surprise."
While doing that, you also have to hold the pistol in a "death grip," and you have to keep your wrists and elbows locked.

Try all that, and see if it helps.

...And also follow *berettatoter*'s suggestion: start shooting at very close range.
When you're making good hits, move back a couple of yards. And so on.
_But do not adjust your gun's sights._ And leave the laser out of it, until you are making consistently good hits. You cannot adjust the laser until you know exactly where your shots are going.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Yes I am a fairly new shooter. And this was my first time with this particular gun. I am not an expert by no means.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

I have been shooting a little over a year and it seems like the more I learn and the better my aim, the more I also realize how much more I need to learn and how much better I can get. Best of all it is fun shooting and learning while at the same time training for something as important as personal defense.

Shoot often, shoot safely and have fun.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I bet that you're not only a *new guy*, but also a new shooter. Right?
> 
> If that's true, then the problem probably is not the sights.
> It's more likely that the problem is your technique.
> ...


Excellent advice, sir.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

I haven't been back to the range yet with this gun. However, I did do something I thought I would never do. I actually removed the CTC laser grips and installed the factory plastic grips back on the gun. And I have to admit I like the feel of the gun even better now. It isn't so awkward with my middle finger not resting on the laser button when in shooting position. So now I have a set of CTC laser grips that are practically brand new and I do not know that I will ever use them again. What would be a good price to try and sell these for? This gun was only shot one day and I put exactly 164 rounds thru it.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

On the Bersa Thunder 380, the CT laser grips generally add $150.00 to the MSRP of the pistol if they're sold as an "integral" part of the pistol. Sold separately, one would likely pay more at retail. It would be fair to ask for $125.00 IMHO. Of course, the market will dictate the price. Good luck.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, that about what I was thinking too. I have actually thought about selling the grips just to have a little money saved toward my next gun purchase. I like the laser grips, but I find them useless when shooting outside, which is mostly what I do when I go to shoot.


----------

